# Rip Blaze! :(



## avenger (Nov 22, 2010)

I suck at having bettas apparently. i changed his water fed him and everything. 3 Days once again.. but im not giving up. Im going out and getting a small mini heater today since 50W was apparently too much for the first one. for him i left it unplugged for i thought the 50W had cooked the old one in the 2.5 Gallon tank. I also bought Marimo balls a few days ago before he died so ill have some live plants as well. Third im getting this. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...07csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=525390068 Ill let it all set up for a few days then i will get another betta.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, sometimes it just happens. =[


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

im so srry


----------

